# Filler Wad



## Duckslayer04 (Oct 2, 2005)

I am looking at the "status of steel" book from Ballistic Performance Inc. and I cannot figure something out on their recipes. For wad filler it calls for 18wf20 and there is a chart on another page but I cannot find the correct item?

Ben


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I believe that would be a 1/8" 20 ga wool felt wad.


----------



## mallard mauler (Dec 6, 2006)

yes so dak you are absolutely right


----------

